# MAC - Ricky and Nicki for Viva Glam - February 2012



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2011)

Place all your *MAC Ricky and Nicki Viva Glam* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Ricky and Nicki Viva Glam* for the latest spicy dish: MAC - Ricky and Nicki for Viva Glam - Febuary 2012


----------



## maclove1 (Feb 7, 2012)

*NEXT TO PINK FRIDAY*







 <-- Viva Glam Nicki  




 The middle color  is Viva Glam Nicki,Pink Friday for comparison on the right .Its WOallC freandly


----------



## soco210 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicki


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 26, 2012)

Natural light vs direct sunlight:


----------



## soco210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Viva Glam Ricky










  	VG Ricky layered over VG Nicki


----------



## SQUALID (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Nicki!


----------



## princess sarah (Apr 6, 2012)

Swatches from blog - http://www.starlingbright.blogspot.com/



 




  	Comparisons I did in blog post, details there


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------

